# Race Driver Grid: Probleme beim Laden



## Xalvia (31. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein nerviges Problem mit dem o.g. Spiel. Nach dem Installieren habe ich ganz normal meien Daten (Name, Land etc) einegeben, anschließend hat er versucht das Spiel zu laden, dabei hat er Statistiken angezeigt. Nur irgendwie hört er nicht damit auf, nach 40 Minuten habe ich abgebrochen weil ich wusste das irgendetwas nicht stimmt.

Mitlerweile habe ich auch schon den 1.2er Patch runtergeladen und installiert, hilft nichts 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Mfg


Mein System:
Core i7 920
GTX 285 
Windows Vista SP1
Bitdefender antivirus / firewall


----------



## phenomgamer² (31. Mai 2009)

wahrscheinlich ist bei der installation etwas schief gelaufen 
installiers einfach mal neu


----------



## Xalvia (31. Mai 2009)

selbst das geht nicht :/ in der Systemsteuerung kann ich das Spiel nicht deinstallieren. vielleicht liegt es an der spiel version? ich habe das spiel im internet gekauft und direkt runtergeladen


----------



## phenomgamer² (31. Mai 2009)

wie? deinstallieren geht nicht?
hm... bei manchen spielen kommt es vor dass es für die deinstallation keine exe gibt :/

google mal im internet ob man die noch runterladen kann (sowas gibts )
ansonsten manuell deinstallieren...

musst selber suchen ich spiel jetz vista sp2 auf


----------



## Xalvia (1. Juni 2009)

es liegt wohl an dieser "autosave" funktion die man am anfang aktivieren kann. habe das spiel mal neu installiert und diese funktion deaktiviert - danach gings.
nachdem ich es wieder aktiviert habe tauchte das selbe problem auf


----------



## QZA (11. Oktober 2009)

habe das glöeich problem wo mache ich den autosave aus???


----------

